# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  download manager per mac

## evalt

kam nevoj per nje download manager, si mega manager dhe rapidshare manager, per mac, mund te them se keta te dy nuk egzistojn per mac, por une kam nevoj per nje program te till

----------


## darwin

Ekzistojnë!

*Speed Download* 5.2 dhe *iGetter*

funksionojnë të dy për çfarë nevojash ke

----------


## evalt

jam i abonuar ne megaupload ndaj, ndersa nje shoku im ka  si megaupload  dhe rapidshare

----------

